# A-Train



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm on a highway to hell.........

I'm going off the rails on a crazy a-train.......

I can't drive fifty---------five...........

keep your motor running..........head out on the highway....


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

Wow, Shots Fired!


----------



## atrain104 (May 1, 2005)

License, registration, I ain't got none but I got a clear conscience
'Bout the things that I done
Mister state trooper, please don't stop me
Please don't stop me, please don't stop me.......

thanks guys. :rock:


----------

